# W&W Wiawis CX7 vs the TFT-G



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

Not sure how many diffrent brands you have held in your hand. Every brand have diffrent grip to their risers. 

*Grip*
So i would recommend you go feel out some grips/brands at a shop or at your club. Remember we have all diffrent handsizes and you need to figure out what is comfortable. 
There are ways fix bad fitting grips but i think a goal is to come close to what you like without to much customization. 

*Target riser vs Barebow riser*
There are some diffrence to it. Barebow risers have built in space/pockets for extra wieght systems. Like some of the Gillo G1 risers etc. Just a consideration before you purchase one or the other riser-type. 

*Carbon riser*
Its not clear if you trained with Carbon riser. But its quite a large change compared to forged aluminium risers. Alot Less vibration.

*Diffrence between CX7 and TFT-G. *

CX7 is carbon compisite, and weights 1250gr. TFT-G is made of graphene and carbon and weights 1315gr.
To be honest TFT-G looks just like an expensive version of FC-100 carbon riser. 

If had the money my choice would be the TFT-G. Im no fan of those large "cut-outs on the CX7. Cut-outs reduce the rigidity and strenght of the riser and gives more vibrations (less material to absorb same amount of material stress). But i guess you can call the CX7 more "Dynamic" handling because of the cut-outs. 

But my wallet would go for a WIN&WIN/WNS, FC-100 Riser(already own it). Save the money and buy WIAWIS NS-G limbs when i reached my goal draw-weight at 45+ lbs. 


Graphene is the new miracle material that has amazing properties according to scientist. 

But we dont know what type of graphene Win&Win manufactures, because its a business secret. 
Here is a small intro. 
https://www.explainthatstuff.com/graphene.html

Just look at that NS-G Graphene limb.


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

> If anyone can help me out I would really appreciate it since my knowledge it very limited. I haven't really giving anything else much thought like the limbs or finger tab, etc. Advice is VERY welcome!


Just add my own current setup for you *Braingasim*. I gone for pretty affordable stuff but good quality. Its aimed for olympic target archery.

Riser: W&W WNS, FC-100, 25" medium.

Limbs: WNS Premium alpha wood 28lbs. affordable limbs.
Limbs: Soul Archery Black Flash 36lbs. affordable limbs.

Sight: Order placed for WIN&WIN, WS600. My current Decut Naha is falling appart and is temporary glued 

Stabalizers: stuck on order 2 month... 

Plunger: spigarelli secure. 

Clickers: Beiter and arctec carbon.

Strings: Flex archery Pro, CARRERA 99.R string. 14 strands for 28lbs limbs. 
Strings: Flex archery Pro, CARRERA 99.R string. 16 strands for 36lbs limbs. 

Strings: Flex archery Pro, Mercury string. 20strands for 28lbs limbs. 
Strings: Flex archery Pro, Mercury string. 28 strands for 36lbs limbs. 

Wilson grip tape for the riser. 

Bowsling: ds archery dogbone. (sorry but i hate fingerslings).

Fingertab: Sebastian Flute Carbon-Fingertab, Cordovan.

Field quiver: Krossen Hyper. Light and small. Arrows behind your back on the side. 
Target quiver: Avalon Tec X. large and arrows infront. 

Tools: 
Bowsquare: easton
2x Allenkey sets. imperial, metric.
Nocktool: saunders (brass nocks).
Leatherman multritool.
Arrowpuller: Win&win.
Digital lugge scale. (to check draw weight). 
beiter limb tip line gauges
Avalon Bowstringer (heavy duty). 

Arrows: 
easton Inspire x36 (junk arrows. Half of them are crooked).
easton Apollo x24
easton Carbon one x24

And all accessories to build my own arrows. Glue and vanes, fletching jig and whatnot. 

Im sure there are more stuff. But this works very for me as a setup.


----------



## graykelsey06 (Apr 4, 2019)

i can give you a tip on the tab, i like the civics saker 2 tab! i don't know if its available on the site you would like to buy off though.


----------



## Braingasim (Oct 31, 2018)

Wow! Thanks for all the replies! I will go over them all today. 
Also, my wife found this and asked if it was good.

Is this model older?
https://www.marktplaats.nl/a/sport-...2ef4dc323389c4f92ed10afa33e3a&previousPage=lr


----------



## anmactire (Sep 4, 2012)

Braingasim said:


> Wow! Thanks for all the replies! I will go over them all today.
> Also, my wife found this and asked if it was good.
> 
> Is this model older?
> https://www.marktplaats.nl/a/sport-...2ef4dc323389c4f92ed10afa33e3a&previousPage=lr



Yep that is an older model but an excellent bow. The riser, the stabilisers, and the Inno limbs were top of the line from Win&Win at the time of release.


----------



## Braingasim (Oct 31, 2018)

Nice.

As times goes by, do the limbs lose their "springy-nes"?

I also was wondering if 68" is too long for me. I am 168cm tall (about 5'5"). But I have read that 68" is ideal for field archery.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Braingasim said:


> Nice.
> 
> As times goes by, do the limbs lose their "springy-nes"?
> 
> I also was wondering if 68" is too long for me. I am 168cm tall (about 5'5"). But I have read that 68" is ideal for field archery.


Good quality limbs never lose their 'anything-ness' (unless they are defective or break/delaminate, which is much more rare than it used to be)

68" bow is not too long for you, by any means. Neither is 70". 2016 Olympic Gold medalist Chang Hye Jin is 5'2" and shoots a 70" bow (although she says she does have long arms ... but, really, at 5'2", what can that really mean?!). It's all about which string angle feels best to you on your fingers.


----------



## Braingasim (Oct 31, 2018)

Just to add, the riser that was in that bid on Marktplaats was the W&W Inno RX.


----------

